
Hezbollah has U.S. armored personnel carriers. But how did they get them? - wslh
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/checkpoint/wp/2016/11/16/hezbollah-has-u-s-armored-personnel-carriers-but-how-did-they-get-them/
======
pawadu
_> The Hezbollah M113s appear to be an older variant, and U.S. officials said
they are inclined to believe that vehicles came from the disintegration of the
Southern Lebanese Army, or SLA. The SLA was an Israeli-allied and supplied
Christian militia that fought during the Lebanese civil war. Its military
equipment was ultimately absorbed by Hezbollah in the early 2000s when Israel
withdrew from southern Lebanon._

So basically, this is Afghanistan 2.0

